# EOI Selected 29/05/13



## Ginith9

Not feeling the love right now! 

Still no movement on our EOI. It feels like its been foreeeeever, though i know the London office says it will be dealt with in 20 working days. 

I worry that the time its taking is a bad bad bad blurgh blurgh bad omen 

I know i will have a beer tonight and that will help LOL!

I have lots of reasons for wanting to go, but i also want to be with my family. I miss them booohhoooo.


----------



## topcat83

Ginith9 said:


> Not feeling the love right now!
> 
> Still no movement on our EOI. It feels like its been foreeeeever, though i know the London office says it will be dealt with in 20 working days.
> 
> I worry that the time its taking is a bad bad bad blurgh blurgh bad omen
> 
> I know i will have a beer tonight and that will help LOL!
> 
> I have lots of reasons for wanting to go, but i also want to be with my family. I miss them booohhoooo.


Not a bad omen. I'm afraid it sometimes takes a few weeks, but once they get yours to the top of the pile it will fly. 

Yip - beer always helps


----------



## Ginith9

Yummy beer 

I see all my locations are out of whack. 

We were in the Falklands, we were (back in 2009) thinking of Aus. Were now in Scotland thinking/trying NZ for the second time. Odd, i know! 

The reason why i am jumpy is that in 2009 (when things were different) we had our EOI selected and 15 days later it was deselected. 

Clearly things are different now, but still it does make one bulk a little.

I hope your right, and were just in the pile along with all the other poor peeps. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ajay.lele83

Ginith9 said:


> Yummy beer
> 
> I see all my locations are out of whack.
> 
> We were in the Falklands, we were (back in 2009) thinking of Aus. Were now in Scotland thinking/trying NZ for the second time. Odd, i know!
> 
> The reason why i am jumpy is that in 2009 (when things were different) we had our EOI selected and 15 days later it was deselected.
> 
> Clearly things are different now, but still it does make one bulk a little.
> 
> I hope your right, and were just in the pile along with all the other poor peeps. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hi,

I have been too waiting for some good news, interestingly i am from india and my EOI is assigned to London branch..... strange??


----------



## escapedtonz

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been too waiting for some good news, interestingly i am from india and my EOI is assigned to London branch..... strange??


Yes you would think this is strange but Immigration pass EOI's and applications around as situation normal.
Just been reading that all Residency Applications under Skilled Migrant category from India are forwarded to the Beijing branch (China) for consideration.
lane:


----------



## Ginith9

Quick question for those who might know. Will the online status change from "selected" to "successful" first and then email or will it be email first then online from the London branch.


----------



## ajay.lele83

Ginith9 said:


> Quick question for those who might know. Will the online status change from "selected" to "successful" first and then email or will it be email first then online from the London branch.


Hi,

I think it will be 'Decision Successful' from 'Selected' and then 'ITA Pending'.


----------



## Ginith9

I just checed my EOI online by pressing the print icon and the date modified has now been changed to todays date. I check it every day and its never done that before? Wonder what that means.


----------



## ajay.lele83

Ginith9 said:


> I just checed my EOI online by pressing the print icon and the date modified has now been changed to todays date. I check it every day and its never done that before? Wonder what that means.


Hi,

that certainly means a good news as your EOI has been assigned to someone for intial evaluation.:clap2:


----------



## Ginith9

It was assessed and declined. They went through application and changed 150 points to 85!!

They refused to accept hubbys UK trade certificate at 40 points which was wrong, and they took off 10 points for my family in NZ (Sister and Father) again wrong.

After assessment i should have had 135 points - because the argument about work experience is one i am aware off comparable market and all but i still had to put everything down as they say. 

So there you go guys, what should have been really clear cut has now turned to custard. 

Onwards and upwards!!


----------



## ajay.lele83

Ginith9 said:


> It was assessed and declined. They went through application and changed 150 points to 85!!
> 
> They refused to accept hubbys UK trade certificate at 40 points which was wrong, and they took off 10 points for my family in NZ (Sister and Father) again wrong.
> 
> After assessment i should have had 135 points - because the argument about work experience is one i am aware off comparable market and all but i still had to put everything down as they say.
> 
> So there you go guys, what should have been really clear cut has now turned to custard.
> 
> Onwards and upwards!!


Was it assessed today? so quickly , you said the modified date changed just yesterday?


----------



## Ginith9

This morning i think. London branch though and its 10 here.


----------



## ajay.lele83

Ginith9 said:


> This morning i think. London branch though and its 10 here.


ohh sorry to hear that, mine is still showing as 5th June , dont know when i will get the good news,just got a letter though from INZ saying your EOI has been selected.


----------



## Ginith9

Well good luck  

I wrote back and asked them to look again, but i wont get upset about it, what will be will be.


----------



## Ginith9

Update. Still sitting with 95 points now and not 85! Waiting to get the rest of our points agreed.

Currently asking for a review from higher member of staff as admin officer failing to apply the NZ immigration rules set out regarding a trade certification issued by CITB.

So word of warning, for those guys out there with the CPCS operators ticket issued by CITB (seeking to go under the critical skills shortage code 13311) there is a immigration admin officer in London who doesnt understand the rules and be prepared to clarify the situation verbatum to claim the points you are entitled to.


----------



## escapedtonz

Ginith9 said:


> Update. Still sitting with 95 points now and not 85! Waiting to get the rest of our points agreed.
> 
> Currently asking for a review from higher member of staff as admin officer failing to apply the NZ immigration rules set out regarding a trade certification issued by CITB.
> 
> So word of warning, for those guys out there with the CPCS operators ticket issued by CITB (seeking to go under the critical skills shortage code 13311) there is a immigration admin officer in London who doesnt understand the rules and be prepared to clarify the situation verbatum to claim the points you are entitled to.


Hi,

Where did the 10 points come from to get you up to 95 - I assume recognition that you have close family already in NZ ?

Are you sure you have the code 13311 correct and from which of the 3 lists ?

Any chance you can spell out what you're hubby does, what he is experienced at, how many years experience and his qualifications.......plus your justification for claiming the skilled role off the LTSSL ?

Regards,


----------



## Ginith9

10 points for family which apparantly vanished from my online EOI?!

Construction project manager (experience).

Holds the CPCS blue tickets, and has 20+ experience.

His qualification is CITB and not required to be assessed, it should offer 20 points on my application but 40 points if he was principle applicant. 

Plus the work experience should then take us up to 130 - 135. 

Its just one of those things, it can be difficult for both sides i completely understand, but if you want something then its important to try your very best to cover every avenue.


----------



## Ginith9

sorry 111333 in the immediate skills shortage list.


----------



## escapedtonz

Ginith9 said:


> sorry 111333 in the immediate skills shortage list.


Hi,

Before I comment can we establish the code you have quoted again as I can't find 111333 on any of the three lists.

Cheers


----------



## Ginith9

ISSL pdf

web http://www.immigration.govt.nz/NR/rdonlyres/89185A40-27D3-41F4-84BE-30129920411D/0/ISSL.pdf

Page 3, number 2. Construction 133111 Construction Project Manager (Foreman) Roading and Infrastructure.


----------



## escapedtonz

Ginith9 said:


> ISSL pdf
> 
> web http://www.immigration.govt.nz/NR/rdonlyres/89185A40-27D3-41F4-84BE-30129920411D/0/ISSL.pdf
> 
> Page 3, number 2. Construction 133111 Construction Project Manager (Foreman) Roading and Infrastructure.


Yay! Ok cool. We getting somewhere now 

Does he satisfy these requirements.....

A minimum of five years’ experience in building or maintaining roads
AND
Staff management experience
AND
appropriate drivers licence

??????

AND.......

Has he got a job offer in that skill ???

Cheers


----------



## Ginith9

Yes he satisfies all the requirements apart from the job offer. How we doing now


----------



## escapedtonz

Ginith9 said:


> Yes he satisfies all the requirements apart from the job offer. How we doing now


Not good......

If you claim for an essential skill from the ISSL or the CSSL you must have a job offer from an NZ employer in that skill - look at the column heading!


----------



## Ginith9

Okey dokey. 

What I am trying to get sorted is not so much that I think. They haven't allocated 20 points for his qualifications, nor points for work experience in a skill shortage area. But I see where your at. I think I was trying to say that they are clearly looking for these skills and lets be sure that the points are allocated in accordance with the policy.


----------



## escapedtonz

Ginith9 said:


> Okey dokey.
> 
> What I am trying to get sorted is not so much that I think. They haven't allocated 20 points for his qualifications, nor points for work experience in a skill shortage area. But I see where your at. I think I was trying to say that they are clearly looking for these skills and lets be sure that the points are allocated in accordance with the policy.


Ok. 
Since he hasn't got a job offer you cannot claim for anything to do with the ISSL or the CSSL so any points you have claimed in this respect will be removed.
Your only option now is the LTSSL which is where you can claim for points without a job offer by having the qualifications and work experience in that field, however to claim from the LTSSL the experience required increases and the level of qualification required rises so if he doesn't satisfy the equivalent level to the job code off the LTSSL you can't claim the points as he won't meet the necessary equivalent NZ standard which is probably why Immigration NZ aren't accepting your claim and have reduced your points as appropriate.
Sorry :-(


----------



## Ginith9

Dont say sorry, its not anyones fault! 

We will just have to wait and see, if its meant to be then so be it, if there are other plans for us the world then i will find out soon enough i am sure


----------



## Ginith9

Update! I asked the line manager to review the case yesterday. 
I emailed today to just ask for some timeframes. Was told that the person was "very busy" and i will get a response in 15 days.

So i am almost 100% certain that this is going to be a negative response for me. As much as i feel that everything happens for a reason, i do struggle with the concept that a family of four, one parent with a practical Masters in finance and a PQ accountant, and one with skills NZ are looking for in construction are not eligible to reach the min 100 points at least. 

I suspect my family with be gutted, and so too are we. 

If they turn around and send us an ITA it will be a shock. I get the feeling that more effort is spent in keeping people out than asking people in if you know what i mean. But then who am i to question!!

Tonight i will have a beer and consider Canada, because according to their points calculator, were very welcome  Only problem is i may never get the chance to watch me Neice and Nephew grow up, or be there for my family. Lord knows that an odd one.


----------



## escapedtonz

Ginith9 said:


> Update! I asked the line manager to review the case yesterday.
> I emailed today to just ask for some timeframes. Was told that the person was "very busy" and i will get a response in 15 days.
> 
> So i am almost 100% certain that this is going to be a negative response for me. As much as i feel that everything happens for a reason, i do struggle with the concept that a family of four, one parent with a practical Masters in finance and a PQ accountant, and one with skills NZ are looking for in construction are not eligible to reach the min 100 points at least.
> 
> I suspect my family with be gutted, and so too are we.
> 
> If they turn around and send us an ITA it will be a shock. I get the feeling that more effort is spent in keeping people out than asking people in if you know what i mean. But then who am i to question!!
> 
> Tonight i will have a beer and consider Canada, because according to their points calculator, were very welcome  Only problem is i may never get the chance to watch me Neice and Nephew grow up, or be there for my family. Lord knows that an odd one.


Hi,
Yeah it will be a bitter pill to swallow if you cannot reach enough points.

Unfortunately it seems that your hubby just hasn't got enough of the right qualifications behind him even though he has years of experience.
May not be an issue to an employer but certainly is an issue to Immigration.
The issue would be resolved if your hubby got a job offer as you could then claim off the ISSL or CSSL.
Has he tried to get a job here ? Could he gain the necessary qualification ? Could he visit for a couple of weeks and secure a job that way ?

How about submitting EOI with you as the principal candidate instead ?

Regards,


----------



## Ginith9

Good mroning NZ 

Well the problem is he has the relevant tickets, so that is the right qualifications. Its exempt from assessment. CITB. So thats the first argument, girly in the office got confused!!

Second issue, i am the principle applicant! I have the Masters, and its my family over there, have been for nearly 20 years! BUT i can only get 95 points (dont ask me why). Yet if hubby applied as principle without job offer as a tradesman we would get 135 points (because hes done the same job since he left school). 

Never mind, we take each day as it comes


----------



## escapedtonz

Ginith9 said:


> Good mroning NZ
> 
> Well the problem is he has the relevant tickets, so that is the right qualifications. Its exempt from assessment. CITB. So thats the first argument, girly in the office got confused!!
> 
> Second issue, i am the principle applicant! I have the Masters, and its my family over there, have been for nearly 20 years! BUT i can only get 95 points (dont ask me why). Yet if hubby applied as principle without job offer as a tradesman we would get 135 points (because hes done the same job since he left school).
> 
> Never mind, we take each day as it comes


Good morning!

Ok so with your hubby as the partner in the application, what are you claiming for his qualifications......
Level 7-10 or Level 3-6 ?
Also, I'm confused as earlier you mention his skill on the ISSL etc and you claiming he satisfies this skill, but if he's the partner in the application you don't even have the option to answer a question relating to his skills/experience ?

Also, I feel you may be confusing the difference between a person holding the relevant ticket to operate (which may require study to pass a theory and practical test to get the operator ticket) and that of an academic qualification which a person must have regardless of the operator ticket - in Immigrations eyes at least!
It may not be an issue in the UK, but other countries have far different rules where work is concerned.

Take an electrician for example:
In the UK an electrician can practise so long as they have passed the relevant IEE wiring regs course, or they are being supervised by someone who has passed the relevant IEE wiring regs course.
Here that qualification just isn't enough. 
They will need further study to improve on this qualification, need a recent health & safety element and recent resuscitation course to prove they have the competency to practice AND when they do meet the requirement they then must be registered with the EWRB in order to actually work.

Then I come to you as the principal applicant.
Can you explain?

How about a complete run through of the EOI questions, your answer and the reasons for the answer ?


----------



## Ginith9

Will get back to you tomoz our time....drinking beer right now lol


----------



## escapedtonz

Ginith9 said:


> Will get back to you tomoz our time....drinking beer right now lol


Oh nice......
I miss beer. And when I say beer I mean proper Real Ale.
Can get some of the UK bottled real ales like London Pride and Firsy Ferret etc but its $8 a small bottle.
Have to be careful anyway as I have a zero tolerance employer with random testing so don't drink anywhere near enough!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## Ginith9

Eeek expensive beer ..... thats putting me off!!

Right so you asked for a run down. 

I applied as principle applicant. NZ immigration assessed me at 95 points. There is an argument about hubbys trade cert. It is recognised by NZ as 20 or 40 points (depending on which way the application is 20 points if i am principle, 40 points if he is principle). I am going to carry on as if that it properly recognised. 

ME

Skilled Employment - 0 (because work experience not gained in comparable market)
Qualification - 60
Work Experience - 0 (non comparable market again)
Age - 25 
Family in NZ - 10
Partner - 10 (recgnised CITB qual)
TOTAL FOR ME AS PRINCIPLE = 105

So as you can see i am actually trying to get them to sort their act out with the CITB points taking me from their 95 to the 105. It doesnt make much difference to us now as me being the principle applicant. But this is the reason the CITB cert is so important. When they agree what the policy states we can then turn it around and apply as hubby being principle applicant. 

Skilled Employment - 0 (because no job offer yet)
Qualification - 40
Work Experience - 40 (because he has worked in the comparable market doing the same job since he left school)
Age - 20 
Family in NZ - 0 (they are my family)
Partner - 30 (qualification, English and family)
TOTAL AS HUBBY BEING PRINCIPLE 130

I used the Points indicator on the NZ Immigration web page, and i have been talking to NZ Immigration directly clarifying some points, and also you have been fab and sorted some stuff out in my mind 

NOW heres the thing. We could do many other things. 

I can pick up an audit qualifcation and that will enable me to claim all those points for WE and Qualification in a skill shortage list. Cost about £4k time about 18 months. 

We can just rock up on holiday visa, face to face hope we can pick up jobs then apply whilst there for work visas etc.

We could try and get jobs from here. OR 

We just leave it on the basis that the beer is expensive


----------



## escapedtonz

Ginith9 said:


> Eeek expensive beer ..... thats putting me off!!
> 
> Right so you asked for a run down.
> 
> I applied as principle applicant. NZ immigration assessed me at 95 points. There is an argument about hubbys trade cert. It is recognised by NZ as 20 or 40 points (depending on which way the application is 20 points if i am principle, 40 points if he is principle). I am going to carry on as if that it properly recognised.
> 
> ME
> 
> Skilled Employment - 0 (because work experience not gained in comparable market)
> Qualification - 60
> Work Experience - 0 (non comparable market again)
> Age - 25
> Family in NZ - 10
> Partner - 10 (recgnised CITB qual)
> TOTAL FOR ME AS PRINCIPLE = 105
> 
> So as you can see i am actually trying to get them to sort their act out with the CITB points taking me from their 95 to the 105. It doesnt make much difference to us now as me being the principle applicant. But this is the reason the CITB cert is so important. When they agree what the policy states we can then turn it around and apply as hubby being principle applicant.
> 
> Skilled Employment - 0 (because no job offer yet)
> Qualification - 40
> Work Experience - 40 (because he has worked in the comparable market doing the same job since he left school)
> Age - 20
> Family in NZ - 0 (they are my family)
> Partner - 30 (qualification, English and family)
> TOTAL AS HUBBY BEING PRINCIPLE 130
> 
> I used the Points indicator on the NZ Immigration web page, and i have been talking to NZ Immigration directly clarifying some points, and also you have been fab and sorted some stuff out in my mind
> 
> NOW heres the thing. We could do many other things.
> 
> I can pick up an audit qualifcation and that will enable me to claim all those points for WE and Qualification in a skill shortage list. Cost about £4k time about 18 months.
> 
> We can just rock up on holiday visa, face to face hope we can pick up jobs then apply whilst there for work visas etc.
> 
> We could try and get jobs from here. OR
> 
> We just leave it on the basis that the beer is expensive


Ha ha!
Yes it can be if you wanna stick with beer that you're used to in the UK.
International brands are more expensive but if you can get on with some of the NZ brewed or NZ sold beer then you'll be fine.
Not as much choice as back home but there's enough!

So lets get down to the EOI.....

Why are you having issues with Immigration recognising your hubby's CITB qualification.....
I know you say Immigration should be accepting 20 points for it with you as principal applicant or 40 points for it with hubby as principal applicant but why have you an issue - is it exempt and stated on their exempt list etc ?

Ok so considering you as the principal applicant I get you with the same points 105.
Enough to submit application but not enough to have any chance of selection.

Ok so considering your hubby as principal applicant I get 10 more points!
This is because I am claiming that he does have close family in NZ.
Yes they are your close blood relatives but they are still close family members to your hubby in Immigrations eyes ?
See here -: http://www.immigration.govt.nz/opsmanual/30869.htm
May be a tad controversial as you will both be claiming you have close family but I feel it stands.
It would also give you guys the magic 140 points for automatic selection of the EOI.
Please explore this as you never know you could get another 10 points.

Understand that if you get anything mixed up in your EOI where you could be insufficiently claiming, Immigration will NOT assist you with advice or point out ways to increase your score unless you spend many a minute on the premium rate number asking questions and then you still may feel its like pulling teeth!
All they will do is apply their rules and kick out anything that doesn't compute.
It is your job to get it all right and all Immigration is interested in is that your claim is justified.

With the many other things......

All depends how soon you want to be here ?

£4k is a lot of money and 18 months a long time to wait just to do a course so you can earn more points on the EOI.
Also, things often change on the skilled shortage list so you could find you've spent all that money and wasted all that time for nothing, however I agree its an option for you.

Like the sound of you coming on a visitor visa then meeting with prospective employers whilst here as visitors trying to secure a job each.
It's not strictly allowed - ie Immigration are fully aware it goes on and turns a blind eye, but NZ customs don't condone it really so if you get pulled aside at the airport and make it obvious or have anything that shows you are there to get a job you could be on the next plane home!
If you do get an offer you can apply for a temporary work visa whilst here as a visitor which should eventually lead to Residency.
As a UK visitor you can be here for 6 months but must prove you have enough funds to stay for 6 months and you must have return tickets etc.

Getting jobs from the UK is difficult. It's the classic catch 22 - can't get a job without a visa or can't get a visa without a job.
The majority of people who try just get told to look up the employer when they get in the country!
It seems employers just don't want to get involved with anyone who's a maybe.
Coming here and seeing them face to face will certainly show them you are genuinely looking to migrate and are super serious.
Some people do manage to get jobs though as Temp Work Visas wouldn't exist.
Maybe your hubby should sign up with an agency who specialises in finding work for construction industry trained people - there's a heck of a lot of people needed in Christchurch over the next 10-15 years!!!



Don't worry about the beer being expensive - there's plenty places where it's very reasonable, you just have to keep away from the city!
$5 a handle (half litre) in the golf club and equally as cheap in the Cossie Club.


----------



## Ginith9

OMG you know you are a star, not only have you helped me to sort out my application and my head, your also telling me the beer is affordable. 

ALL HAIL the ORACLE


----------



## Ginith9

The CITB issue. Well its a bit of thing to be honest. On the EOI i wrote CITB/CPCS because the CPCS ticket (ie the Construction Plant Competence Scheme) used to be called the CITB tickets. The NZ exemptions state qualifcations issued by CITB.

But the ticket is CPCS (confused yet?!).

But, CPCS is owned by CITB, and all qualifications are issued by CITB.

I should have just wrote CITB because thats what it is.

The girl in immigration was contradicting herself it was almost funny. She first said CITB is NOT a qualifcation (bold and underlined). Then went on to say qualifications issued by CITB are exempt from assessment because its recognised. 

So there is the problem. The CPCS ticket is one issued by CITB, and CPCS are CITB. 

LOL!


----------



## nandini.nataraj

Post deleted. Identical post submitted on multiple threads!


----------

